# Desperate for advice; painfully constipated



## pepperidge (Mar 26, 2013)

Please can I get any advice possible for painful constipation? I have often been constipated so it's nothing new but the pain this time is worse than any I've had before and absolutely unbearable. The last time I've had a proper BM was some 5 days ago. I've had awful cramps that leave me doubled over on the loo, shaking and sweating. I have been trying very hard to have a BM but only managed to let some gas out which has given me only slight and temporary relief. For the past day or so, I haven't been able to let any gas out at all and the bloating and cramps have got so much worse. Now and then I get an excruciatingly painful squeezing feeling on my lower left which knocks the breath out of me. I am unable to sleep and straining on the loo for the past 30 hours or so has solely produce an alarming amount of mucus that's provided no relief. I'm living alone in a university hall at the moment and very scared. I feel so desperate for immediate relief, I want to go to the ER but am terrified of invasive procedures, and am worried that this is too minor for the ER. Help!


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Please see a doctor. This will not end well unless you get help now. It is not a good sign if gas cannot get through. When this acute stage is over, please contact me and I'll give you some advice to stop this happening again.


----------

